# Has anyone tried Conceive Plus?



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi,

I've been having a look around here and I've seen a few people mention Conceive Plus. 
We don't have any issues with dryness (which seems to affect some other women on Comid) but just wondered if anyone had any feedback on it as a way of helping TTC? All of the reviews say it's fab but I'd prefer some impartial opinions!

Thanks   x


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

I'd agree it's good stuff.  I'd always had limited cm so it made it much more comfortable for us.  Despite it being more expensive we will probably continue to use it regardless of ttc!


----------



## RachelMaria (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi Ladies

I have heard some good things about it so have just brought some - anything that will help!


----------



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

Well I took the plunge and bought some which just coincided with our anniversary weekend away....  here's hoping!

Thanks ladies x


----------



## RachelMaria (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi Kellyloup - Happy Anniversary !!!!! I am sure the lube will add some fun honey - always have to keep a sense of humour although it is not always easy when you want something so bad - here's hoping this is a lucky weekend for you hun xxx


----------



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

Awwww thanks!!!

Fun awaits, slip and slide alert, hahahahahaha Sorry!!!    xx


----------



## RachelMaria (Feb 15, 2012)

don't know whether you have opened the tube yet but the 'lube' is a bit cold so you might want to warn DP, slip slide away honey


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Do you have the bottle?

I got a 5ml oral syringe from a chemist, and used that to 'insert' it as the bottle is a little tricky 

Have fun xx


----------



## RachelMaria (Feb 15, 2012)

Crikey - are we using the same thing?  mine came in a little tube?


----------



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

I got the tube of lube though there is something else that I'm not sure exactly the form it comes in but something along the lines of a pessary. It definitely goes inside anyway!!!!

I have heard that people have used the tube lube in a syringe as it was quite runny but I've not really found that and I think that was more for people who've had issues with dryness because of the Clomid... x


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Mine is a tube, they do also sell them in pre filled syringes.
We have male factor and after reading online (most likely in here or somewhere similar) that you need to insert it 5 mins before for it to warm up.
I personally asked in here how others used it in the tube, The syringe was the answer   alittle less tricky.
Although if you ladies have tips, I'd like to hear them... xx


----------



## RachelMaria (Feb 15, 2012)

ahh I see - Clomid might be my next question to my Doctor - I have been told that the most successful time after having tubes unblocked is within three months of the procedure and I am all ready starting to worry as nothing has happened - I wish I could be a little more patient but I feel like time is running out for me! I never really felt old until I started trying to get pregnant!


----------



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Rachel,

I had Clomifene after sorting blocked tubes (one unblocked and one removed) so I'd definitely get onto them! Good luck


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Ive used this, worked for me twice and for my sister.  I use the individual applicators as not as messy, soooo much easier that the tube.


----------



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

Oooooh thanks Nikki- and congrats!

We've got the tube now and it's not tooooooo messy- not had much chance to try it out though because of bloody AF, grrr!! xx


----------



## eeyore_blues (Aug 24, 2011)

we tried the individual applicators and used a few but  i must admit after the first use i did make sure it was warmed for the second time!  
haven't had any success with it yet but figured it can't hurt. may keep the rest for if we get started on clomid

good luck


----------



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for the tip!!!!    

AF should have gone in a few days, so we can get cracking- haha!! Clomid and "magic gel"... hopefully a winning combo!!

Good luck to you too with it, keep us posted! x


----------

